# DIY Segway



## Joeav8r (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone !

I´ve succesfully fineshed my last project, a DIY Segway.











Last year i had the chance to ride an original Segway, so i decided to built my own one.

The electronic and the software was built by my dad, so my job was it to do the mechanic and the propulsion.

The mechanic is built from scratch (KIS keep it simple) out of aluminum.
The transmission is a simple chain-drive with a ratio of 1:4, an so far its absolute adequate.....but i´m looking for a better gear










Here´s a short clip of the second test drive:






For further Informations visit my page: http://sb-scooter.de.tl/


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

very cool.

and VERY nice location


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Joeav8r said:


> I´ve succesfully fineshed my last project, a DIY Segway.
> Last year i had the chance to ride an original Segway, so i decided to built my own one.


Hey Joeav8r,

That is amazing!!!!! Nicely done. Thanks for posting it.

major


----------



## Joeav8r (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you

The only pity with it, is the fact that i´m only allowed to drive it on my private ground....
if they get me driving around i will lose my drivers license....

This is typical for my country, I´m also not allowed to built a street legal electric car....and I´m a mechanic and my dad is an electronic engineer.



If i want to see an EV here, i had to go to a museum...










Yeah, they really got an EV1 !!!!!! Great to see it in reality


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazing build, I can't believe they won't let you drive it anywhere


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Hi Joeav8r nicely done.

You seem to have a very small battery attached to you vehicule. How long does it last?

Do you have any backup to keep you straight if the battery or electronic fail?



JRP3 said:


> Amazing build, I can't believe they won't let you drive it anywhere



Different jurisdiction have their own stupid laws. Here in Ontario. Up to recently electric bicycles were illegal.

Now the Segway is being evaluated and the zen is still illegal.

*Segway™ Human Transporter / Personal Transporter*

Can be operated on roads and sidewalks in Ontario by individuals aged 14 and older with a disability that impairs their mobility, Canada Post employees delivering mail door-to-door, and police officers. 








The Segway Human Transporter, also known as the Segway Personal Transporter (commonly referred to as a "Segway"), is a self-balancing, electric-powered transportation device able to turn in place and designed for one person, with a top speed of 20 km/h.
Effective October 19, 2006, the Province of Ontario began a five-year pilot project to evaluate the use of the Segway Human Transporter and the Segway Personal Transporter device on roads, sidewalks and paths.
During the pilot, the following requirements must be met:


Helmet use for those under the age of 18
Lights and bell required
Pedestrian traffic rules apply when used on a sidewalk
Bicycle traffic rules apply when used on roads or shoulders
Restriction to walking speed when used on sidewalks (police exempt)
Prohibited from highways where pedestrians and bicyclists are prohibited by provincial regulation and municipal by-law. (Eligible users should operate their device on the sidewalk, where a sidewalk is available. Where sidewalks are not provided or where the operation of Segways on sidewalks is prohibited by municipal by-law, a Segway can be operated on the shoulder of the road as close to the right edge of the shoulder or if there is no shoulde, on the right side of the roadway as close to the edge of the roadway as possible.)
Segways may not be used on sidewalks where municipal by-laws prohibit the operation of motor vehicles.
 Segways users will not be required to hold a driver's licence or have vehicle registration or liability insurance.



DP


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

Joeav8r said:


> Thank you
> 
> The only pity with it, is the fact that i´m only allowed to drive it on my private ground....
> if they get me driving around i will lose my drivers license....
> ...


I've heard a lot of stories on this forum, but for some reason I feel extremely bad for you (more so than I usually would) 

I'm very sorry your creativity is being limited... it's deeply saddening.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

So sad that your creativity is being squashed. That thing is way cool and very well made for a DIY. Now to actually get the thing legal to use. 

Kudos to you and your dad

Pete : )


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Well done! Cool project!

Aber ihr Deutschen mit euren Regeln...


----------



## Joeav8r (Jan 17, 2009)

Ja, wir Deutsche und unsere Regeln, hast ja Recht...



> You seem to have a very small battery attached to you vehicule. How long does it last?


The capacity of the battery is 12Ah, if I´m driving around for 15 minutes i have a consumption of 2Ah

The next step is to measure the correct energy consumption per distance to determine the Range and the Wh per Mile/KM



> Do you have any backup to keep you straight if the battery or electronic fail?


Until now theres only a dead man switch, and a "safety switch on mode"

The safety switch on mode means that you had put the main switch on, then the startup screen appears on the screen.
Then you had to align the segway to the neutral position and press the "calibrate" button on the homescreen, the sensores are calibrated.
Then i had to plug in the death man switch an press the "start" button.

If the death man switch is getting activated, a visual and audible warning appears, 1 second after activation the system is going to shut down.

But if we are going to build a 2.0 controller a battery and electronics failsafe would be meaningful.


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

"Can be operated on roads and sidewalks in Ontario by individuals aged 14 and older with a disability that impairs their mobility, Canada Post employees delivering mail door-to-door, and police officers. 








The Segway Human Transporter, also known as the Segway Personal Transporter (commonly referred to as a "Segway"), is a self-balancing, electric-powered transportation device able to turn in place and designed for one person, with a top speed of 20 km/h.
Effective October 19, 2006, the Province of Ontario began a five-year pilot project to evaluate the use of the Segway Human Transporter and the Segway Personal Transporter device on roads, sidewalks and paths.
During the pilot, the following requirements must be met:


Helmet use for those under the age of 18
Lights and bell required
Pedestrian traffic rules apply when used on a sidewalk
Bicycle traffic rules apply when used on roads or shoulders
Restriction to walking speed when used on sidewalks (police exempt)
Prohibited from highways where pedestrians and bicyclists are prohibited by provincial regulation and municipal by-law. (Eligible users should operate their device on the sidewalk, where a sidewalk is available. Where sidewalks are not provided or where the operation of Segways on sidewalks is prohibited by municipal by-law, a Segway can be operated on the shoulder of the road as close to the right edge of the shoulder or if there is no shoulde, on the right side of the roadway as close to the edge of the roadway as possible.)
Segways may not be used on sidewalks where municipal by-laws prohibit the operation of motor vehicles.
Segways users will not be required to hold a driver's licence or have vehicle registration or liability insurance.



DP "

I have a couple of questions I would like to ask: what do you mean walking speed? 10 kmh? if so does any one know what parts I should use to make my own sgeway? I am thinking of using a 24 volt ac motor and bicycle tires and some cheep lead acid batteries. I have the following requirements: the grand total most be under $800(ca) less if possible, the top speed must be 15 km, it's range has to be 15 km and it must be able to recharge in six hours (my school day), keep in mind I will be using it in sub-zero tempters whice mean its going to have to handle ice and snow. And that's it. Plz tell me if the requirements below are crazy. Btw would a bike lock work on a sgeway? And does anybody know where I can get a long cord so I can charge it at school? Thanks in advance! 
​


----------



## Joeav8r (Jan 17, 2009)

No, your requirements aren´t crazy....
My top speed is around 15-20 Km/h, the range is about 10Km with 12Ah battery capacity.
So you will need a 20Ah battery , at most LiFePo4.
The problem with lead acid batteries is the 1/10C charging rate, wich means that it needs about ten hours for a full charge.
The second problem with these batteries are the cold conditions, capacity and max. amperage are shrinking with lower temperatures

A 20Ah 24V LiFePo battery pack is around 250$ with BMS 
i.e. these Headway cells from evcomponents:
http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=38120S

If you are looking for some tires, just take a look for pocketbike tires, they got some with studs on it for crossbikes in the right size for a segway.



At the moment I´am building a new hinge for the control column, and on the LiFePo update to 20Ah with a DIY BMS.
If I´am finished I´ll post the results right here.....


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

Joeav8r said:


> No, your requirements aren´t crazy....
> My top speed is around 15-20 Km/h, the range is about 10Km with 12Ah battery capacity.
> So you will need a 20Ah battery , at most LiFePo4.
> The problem with lead acid batteries is the 1/10C charging rate, wich means that it needs about ten hours for a full charge.
> ...


thanks nut the link does not work. I am thinke of geting a 24 volt 300 watt output electric scooter and bike motor. form http://www.monsterscooterparts.com/24v30mowisp.html plz tell if its a good deal or not. where do I get the body for the segway? and remmder my buget is $800


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The link works for me. Try going to www.evcomponents.com and looking for the Headway cells.


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey ev_nred, have you considered making a bicycle run on electricity?
with your budget you might be able to make one with top speed higher than 15km/h... just something to think about


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> The link works for me. Try going to www.evcomponents.com and looking for the Headway cells.


 thanks, btw would this be a good battry http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TS-LFP40AHA? thanks in advance


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Might be bigger than you need at 40ah, do you have enough room for them?.


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

efan said:


> Hey ev_nred, have you considered making a bicycle run on electricity?
> with your budget you might be able to make one with top speed higher than 15km/h... just something to think about


 thta would by a garte ieda but first off I dont have a bike, and scondaly I can not stay blanced on one by my own (I have a physical disabltea) where as on a segway it will be easier to standed on a segway. but... how much will it cost to maek an ebike with the same requirements as the segway I want to maek (see my post above)


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Might be bigger than you need at 40ah, do you have enough room for them?.


 idk thta why I ask you guys. if not can anyone suggest a chep lifepo4 20ah or moer and other parts thta I need like the body


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I doubt you can get a body, Joeav8r built everything from scratch I think, you'd have to do the same. The Headway battery pack that he described with the cells he linked to would probably work well.


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> I doubt you can get a body, Joeav8r built everything from scratch I think, you'd have to do the same. The Headway battery pack that he described with the cells he linked to would probably work well.


how do you bulit the body?!?


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> I doubt you can get a body, Joeav8r built everything from scratch I think, you'd have to do the same. The Headway battery pack that he described with the cells he linked to would probably work well.


 you mean this battry http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=H1230
thanks!


----------



## Joeav8r (Jan 17, 2009)

> Hey ev_nred, have you considered making a bicycle run on electricity?
> with your budget you might be able to make one with top speed higher than 15km/h... just something to think about


Right, if want a vehicle for your daily commute to school, an electric bike would be the better solution as an Segway.
A Segway is nice fun project but not a very useful vehicle, a bike can be ridden at higher speeds and it is more safe especially on icy surface as you said.
Just take an old bike, a cheap motor/controller combo 500-1000Watt´s and a battery of your choice (i.e. the headway cells / A 123 etc....) and you will have a vehicle wich fits your requirements and your 800$ Budget.


The body of my segway is built from sketch, but its no big deal.
The big challenge on building a segway is just software...its a lot of work to get it fine tuned...and thankfully my dad did the programming work, I´am only for the mechanic and the propulsion system...


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

Joeav8r said:


> Right, if want a vehicle for your daily commute to school, an electric bike would be the better solution as an Segway.
> A Segway is nice fun project but not a very useful vehicle, a bike can be ridden at higher speeds and it is more safe especially on icy surface as you said.
> Just take an old bike, a cheap motor/controller combo 500-1000Watt´s and a battery of your choice (i.e. the headway cells / A 123 etc....) and you will have a vehicle wich fits your requirements and your 800$ Budget.
> 
> ...


I alredy told you pepole I cant stay blaneced on a bike! and I am not going to be going over thta muck snow and ice and the programming is no big deal becues my dad is programer with over 20 yers of exp. I still do not get how to bulid the body plz exlpine it to me. and is this a good motro http://www.monsterscooterparts.com/24v30mowisp.html
and wath battries should I use and wath microw controoler and other prats? thanks I will consider bulideing and ebike but I still thinke a segway will be allot easier to use then an e bike


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Good work on the Segway there.

Have you thought about making an electric recumbent trike?
Something along the lines of the AeroRider or the BlueVelo or the ICE would be good and would solve your balance issue.
Given your mechanical skills and your Dad's electrionic skills it should be an interesting build.

For information about building a body shell have a look at the British Human Power Club, they have a lot of advice and information on building fairings and shells for their HPVs.

I have been playing with a KMX. I got it cheap with a broken back which I repaired with a length of tube. I have a 24v motor very similar to the ones you have used which I am thinking of adding to the drive train somewhere.


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

Woodsmith said:


> Good work on the Segway there.
> 
> Have you thought about making an electric recumbent trike?
> Something along the lines of the AeroRider or the BlueVelo or the ICE would be good and would solve your balance issue.
> ...


I dont have a drivening licens but thanks anyway. I am thinkeing about maeking an ebike plz hlep at my new thered (just cilck on my profile then cilck on all thereds by my then choose the thered "my ebike") srroy for hijackening this thered


----------

